# iron man



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Underneath


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats looks real nice! I haven't worked with no-hub for years


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

You guys use NH caps as end clean outs ? That would never fly here in Mass. Work looks nice though.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> You guys use NH caps as end clean outs ? That would never fly here in Mass. Work looks nice though.


Might as well, if I see a CI cleanout with a no hub clamp on it I take the clamp off instead of trying to get the brass off. Nice work though.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> You guys use NH caps as end clean outs ? That would never fly here in Mass. Work looks nice though.


caps are fine here..


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Carrier installs


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks good for No- Hub. I prefer lead and oakem joints myself.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

union brother 1 said:


> Carrier installs


Why do you install the flushometer on the rough-in? Doesn't that cause an issue for the rockers?


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

mccmech said:


> Why do you install the flushometer on the rough-in? Doesn't that cause an issue for the rockers?


..not that i care bout the rockers....,but i did remove the stop and put a cap on


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Looks good for No- Hub. I prefer lead and oakem joints myself.


i like Caulked joints ,they are for life
But imagine having to pour joints for all that pipe...


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Looks good for No- Hub. I prefer lead and oakem joints myself.


 caulked clean outs and trap


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

union brother 1 said:


> i like Caulked joints ,they are for life
> But imagine having to pour joints for all that pipe...


I do not have to imagine. Chicago is caulked joints only. No rubber donuts or no-hub couplings.

The member "Where am I" has posted some pics of 8" he has done (I think it was 8")


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

there it goes


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> I do not have to imagine. Chicago is caulked joints only. No rubber donuts or no-hub couplings.
> 
> The member "Where am I" has posted some pics of 8" he has done (I think it was 8")


I poured a couple joints myself .so...theres no , no hub in chicago....?
dont know bout that..


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

what kind of air chambers do you use


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

union brother 1 said:


> I poured a couple joints myself .so...theres no , no hub in chicago....?
> dont know bout that..


Chicago does not allow no-hub or the rubber ty seals. Everyting is caulked.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Work looks good. I always install a riser clamp with threaded rod attached to the riser clamp. Then anchor that to the ceiling slab on one end, and the closet bend on the other. Same with roof drains. That will prevent any up or down movement on those drains.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...4669-iron-man-forumrunner_20120425_185745.jpg
> 
> Work looks good. I always install a riser clamp with threaded rod attached to the riser clamp. Then anchor that to the ceiling slab on one end, and the closet bend on the other. Same with roof drains. That will prevent any up or down movement on those drains.


Thanks...your right its good practice to support drains and bends....theres riser clamps on everything going thru the floor...so that pipe aint goin anywhere


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

union brother 1 said:


> Thanks...your right its good practice to support drains and bends....theres riser clamps on everything going thru the floor...so that pipe aint goin anywhere


 





Most guys on here (including myself) give constructive criticism. I'm not looking to bust your chops.... 

When I was an apprentice, I'd always ask the journeymen plumbers questions, and they'd usually explain why we were doing something a certain way.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

some more


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

union brother 1 said:


> i like Caulked joints ,they are for life
> But imagine having to pour joints for all that pipe...


 
Well, at least we know exactly what we are going to be doing for the next couple of weeks!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

We still use lead and oakum on some jobs ,but i have no beef wit no-hub


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like no-hub. Looks good with all the screws on the bands facing the same direction.

Is the copper line live? Reason I ask is because the angle stops are installed and I don't see 3/8" brass caps on the stops. If some nitwit opens a stop, and the place suffers water damage, your boss will be writing the check. 

I was taught to never leave an open line. Even if you pull a W/C off the floor and leave (for example if the floor is being re-tiled), some how cap the open line. Use a test ball or I'll use a 6" PVC test cap with holes in it and I'd tighten the test cap down over the flange.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

6" PVC test cap fits perfectly over a W/C flange. Installing a wax seal (or a black rubber gasket) under the test cap will ensure that if anything ever backs up, you won't be cleaning it up.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

tommy lines are dead...theres two 3/4" valves in the ceiling shut,handles off, feeding those drops..but i was always told to cap and plug everything myself.......theres always sum bozo outthere..i seen it happen before


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

union brother 1 said:


> some more


Long turn ty?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the double sink rough in....I see those gromits...did you know they allow 1/4 bends now from horizontal to vertical on 2"


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I like the double sink rough in....I see those gromits...did you know they allow 1/4 bends now from horizontal to vertical on 2"


Thanks, yea my foreman told me..something like that.but isnt it only on one fixture?


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Long turn ty?


Im a big fan of the long turn t wye


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

union brother 1 said:


> Im a big fan of the long turn t wye


If I'm not mistaken Boston ty right? And I'm not sure bout the 1/4 bend I'm going to look into it...I think there reason is PVC is legal so wtf why not a 1/4 bend


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I always called them long turn or combo, i heard the term boston,before i thought that was a cleanout tee, gota look that up


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

How long did that take you?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> How long did that take you?


Bud you need to make an intro before everyone jumps on your back


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> How long did that take you?


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Ok old skool what do u want from me my Canadian cousin from the east. I got/bought all my credentials so I deserve to be on here just like anybody else who knows how to crimp


----------

